# 10x10 BLD Live Stream January 1st, 2014 (Roman Strakhov)



## Mikel (Dec 22, 2013)

Roman Strakhov will be attempting the 10x10 blindfolded live on his youtube channel.

Edit: The start time will be approximately the 2nd or 3rd of January, 2014. Also, note his time zone is OMST.


----------



## etshy (Dec 22, 2013)

This is probably the most exciting news I've heard in ages  Good luck Roman


----------



## BillyRain (Dec 22, 2013)

Wow... that's my new years day sorted!!  

Im getting popcorn and beer.


----------



## notfeliks (Dec 23, 2013)

Awesome. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Xanti (Dec 23, 2013)

Good Luck Roman


----------



## SZL (Dec 23, 2013)

I hope the UWR Roman


----------



## rj (Dec 23, 2013)

!!!!! Yay!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 23, 2013)

What a fun idea. Good luck, Roman!


----------



## BoBoGuy (Dec 23, 2013)

GOOD LUCK


----------



## bryson azzopard (Dec 23, 2013)

im going to go watch every second from the moment I get on memo and all this will be a great way to start the year by watching this attempt.
good luck roman!!!!


----------



## CubeAllDay123 (Dec 24, 2013)

This will
be awesome! Hope to catch some of it!


----------



## Iggy (Dec 24, 2013)

I can't miss this


----------



## Roman (Dec 24, 2013)

bryson azzopard said:


> im going to go watch every second from the moment I get on memo and all this will be a great way to start the year by watching this attempt.



Sarcasm shouldn't be that obvious.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Dec 30, 2013)

Roman said:


> Sarcasm shouldn't be that obvious.



well ill be doing a couple 4BLD attempts during the time period to make time past a bit faster but other then that ill be sitting at my computer desk and just watching


----------



## rj (Dec 31, 2013)

What time is it EST?


----------



## Roman (Jan 2, 2014)

Allright, I promised to notify everyone, and I'll start after a few hours (15:00 MSK, 2nd of January).
I don't know why Mikel posted this so early, I had to do it before him. But anyway, if you're interested, here is the link:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BmbIkw9nRjY
I can stop the stream if the qualituy'll be too crappy or other technical problems occur, sorry. But I hope it'll be okay.


----------



## TDM (Jan 2, 2014)

Roman said:


> Allright, I promised to notify everyone, and I'll start after a few hours (15:00 MSK, 2nd of January).
> I don't know why Mikel posted this so early, I had to do it before him. But anyway, if you're interested, here is the link:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BmbIkw9nRjY
> I can stop the stream if the qualituy'll be too crappy or other technical problems occur, sorry. But I hope it'll be okay.


haha, the video has 23 likes already, and you haven't even started yet  Good luck!


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 2, 2014)

Good luck!


----------



## moralsh (Jan 2, 2014)

Now live, good luck!


----------



## notfeliks (Jan 2, 2014)

Stream's up! Best of luck Roman.


----------



## Iggy (Jan 2, 2014)

Good luck!


----------



## hubingjushi (Jan 2, 2014)

I can see you now~! good luck!


----------



## AmazingCuber (Jan 2, 2014)

Good luck! I'm watching you! About how long do you think this will take?


----------



## notfeliks (Jan 2, 2014)

AmazingCuber said:


> Good luck! I'm watching you! About how long do you think this will take?



He said he thinks memo will take about three hours.


----------



## szalejot (Jan 2, 2014)

So good luck! (fingers crossed)
Any other people did 10BLD before? If yes what was the time?


----------



## BillyRain (Jan 2, 2014)

szalejot said:


> So good luck! (fingers crossed)
> Any other people did 10BLD before? If yes what was the time?



Although I cannot say for sure, I'm confident that this is the first ever attempt. 

If anybody else was that good at BLD and had attempted it, I'm pretty sure we would know about it.


----------



## SZL (Jan 2, 2014)

I am watching！！


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 2, 2014)

Nice cup Roman!


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 2, 2014)

Checking in from time to time to watch the live stream (at work now  ) This is a great idea! This is exciting, I really hope your solve is successful!


----------



## notfeliks (Jan 2, 2014)

The solve begins! You've got this Roman!


----------



## kcl (Jan 2, 2014)

His arms must be on fire..


----------



## rj (Jan 2, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> His arms must be on fire..



No kidding. D'ya think he'll succeed?


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 2, 2014)

If one wrong layer is turned, it's all over  This looks insanely hard. 

EDIT: I know you can do it, though!


----------



## Iggy (Jan 2, 2014)

Damn, looks like he messed up execution, the corners aren't solved anymore :/


----------



## BillyRain (Jan 2, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Damn, looks like he messed up execution, the corners aren't solved anymore :/



Yup.. That's that. Good effort though. Will be gutting if it's all just because of a missed U2 or something.


----------



## szalejot (Jan 2, 2014)

Yep, execution looks like messed for me also...
So, when will be next attempt?

EDIT: What? After 4 hours stream just broke!


----------



## BillyRain (Jan 2, 2014)

Stream just cut out  Won't get to see his DNF reaction now.


----------



## Iggy (Jan 2, 2014)

Ugh, I was waiting to see his reaction


----------



## moralsh (Jan 2, 2014)

the pop didn´t help either , good luck next time, Roman


----------



## BillyRain (Jan 2, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Ugh, I was waiting to see his reaction



Think there was some kind of time limit on YouTube as it cut at exactly 4 hours.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 2, 2014)

Noooooooooo  This sucks. Good luck next attempt! ;D


----------



## Jander Clerix (Jan 2, 2014)

pop :s


----------



## rock1313 (Jan 2, 2014)

It was fun to watch until the 4 hour limit :/. Oh well better luck next time


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 2, 2014)

Looks like it got messed up from ~3:34:15 to ~3:35:00  He undid his setup incorrectly D:


----------



## Jander Clerix (Jan 2, 2014)

the 9x9 took 19 attempts

so the 10x10 maybe 20 attempts or more


----------



## BillyRain (Jan 2, 2014)

Jander Clerix said:


> the 9x9 took 19 attempts
> 
> so the 10x10 maybe 20 attempts or more



That is way too much free time right there..


----------



## etshy (Jan 2, 2014)

Good luck next time Roman


----------



## SZL (Jan 2, 2014)

woooooow


----------



## rj (Jan 2, 2014)

Oh, well. Next time!


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 2, 2014)

Sorry for the DNF Roman, but good luck with your next attempt! I really like the livecasting idea, it was very fun to tune in every 20 minutes or so and see you memo'ing/solving! Too bad about the 4 hour time limit, but the idea is great!


----------



## Roman (Jan 2, 2014)

Yes, it was DNF (4:10:34.14[2:28:56.33])





Thanx everyone for the support, it was really nice time 
Good news: other camera recorded it all on another PC, so I will make a video very soon


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 2, 2014)

Roman said:


> Yes, it was DNF (4:10:34.14[2:28:56.33])
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 I wonder how close it would've been if you didn't mess up that one part. Great effort, takes TONS of will power to do something like this!


----------



## Jander Clerix (Jan 2, 2014)

Gl next time

And i hope for you that it wont take as many attempts as the 9x9


----------



## Stefan (Jan 2, 2014)




----------



## rj (Jan 2, 2014)

Stefan said:


>



Who did such an accurate drawing of you?


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 2, 2014)

Stefan said:


>



<3


----------



## Maggi (Jan 2, 2014)

So when next attemp?


----------



## cottonmouth (Jan 2, 2014)

It was a real good try Roman I hope you get it next time.

I think around 3:40 it became apparent there was a misstep? I was wondering if it's customary just to go no matter what, or if it's being streamed like this maybe someone watching would let you know at that point?

Also do people ever restart with the same scramble?


----------



## Stefan (Jan 2, 2014)

cottonmouth said:


> Also do people ever restart with the same scramble?



Not if they want it to count.


----------



## Roman (Jan 2, 2014)

cottonmouth said:


> Also do people ever restart with the same scramble?



I do not (and I intentionally scrambled it randomly not to have a possibility to repeat the solve. Same for the 9x9, 8x8 and 7x7)


----------



## cottonmouth (Jan 2, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Not if they want it to count.




I see, thanks. Is there a rule list for unofficial stuffs or it's unwritten?


----------



## brian724080 (Jan 3, 2014)

cottonmouth said:


> I see, thanks. Is there a rule list for unofficial stuffs or it's unwritten?



That's just common sense. You can't expect to have a second try on a test and have that score count.


----------



## Atharv Goel (Jan 3, 2014)

Poor Roman.... He got a DNF


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 3, 2014)

cottonmouth said:


> I think around 3:40 it became apparent there was a misstep?





Coolster01 said:


> Looks like it got messed up from ~3:34:15 to ~3:35:00  He undid his setup incorrectly D:



There you go xD


----------



## kcl (Jan 3, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> There you go xD



Seriously how the heck did you find that ?


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 3, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Seriously how the heck did you find that ?



In the livestream.

EDIT: Wait, is the fast video up yet? Yeah, I found it in the slow video by narrowing down.

EDIT2: When I said 3:34:15-3:35:00, I meant on the lifestream youtube time, idk what the solving time was though.


----------



## Roman (Jan 3, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Wait, is the fast video up yet?



I just uploaded the full video of execution which was recorded on another camera:






I will not make short vid because it's unnecessary and I'm too lazy.


----------

